# weather goat not feeling well!



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

I put my goats in a new pen a couple days ago and now my wheather is sick. The pen I put them in has had a couple calves in it for a few months now with no problems. I don't know what the name of the weed is for sure[looks like cockleburrs but softer and really sticks to hair] anyway the pen is full of that. I was wondering if this stuff could make him sick? My nanny is fine but she's a little pickier on what she eats. He acts like maybe he has a urinary problem. When I touch him down on the bottom of his belly he starts to make noise. His belly looks a little swollen. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks! Ross


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

If he is not urinating and is swollen it could be very serious. He'll need to be seen by the vet immediately. How old is the wether?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

He will be 5 in january. He was fine yesterday. I just noticed this morning that he is not feeling well. I think when they banded him they got the band a little to high, he has always urinated kind of slow. Is there anything I could give him if it is a urinary problem? I'll have to try to get him into a place so I can tell if he is going to the bathroom or not. Thanks! Ross


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

There is nothing you can do at home if he is blocked with urinary stones. He could rupture his bladder and die in a matter of hours if he is blocked. He should be swollen and showing signs of pain. I'd already be enroute to the vet if it was my goat and I suspected a blockage. Sometimes they can clip the end of the penis and get it open sometimes not. If it's not a blockage then the only harm was an office visit. The flip side is a dead goat.


----------

